# Here's my turkey fan mount



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

First one. 
Its a "snowy" hen from the fall. 
A buddy of mine made the plaque.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Very nice looking and unique. Did you make it ?


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Nice job Craig!


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

HemlockNailer said:


> Very nice looking and unique. Did you make it ?


My buddy cut out the plaque and I did the rest.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

That's a great mount.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow, that looks great.

I had the exact same idea last year (using some sort of outline of the state).

Great job man.


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)

Looks great! I like the patch.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

Very nice , I like it !


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Nice job!!!!


----------



## whitetails_n_scales (Oct 29, 2003)

Very cool with the MI plaque and the patch, I like it.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

I have done several but none like that! Great job!

When I get some pics uploaded I will post them and I hope others do also.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful specimen. Very nice job on the fan detail. I too like the way you incorporated the patch into the plaque.


----------



## Lyle7289 (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow!! What a great looking mount!! I think that has to be one of the best fan mounts I have ever seen!! It is very unique!!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Monsterbuck (Jun 18, 2003)

Very Nice! I too have done about 4 or 5 very similar to that. I make the plaques the same as well, but only with the LP. I put the patch in the same place and then put the spurs and beard underneath. I've had tons of compliments on them! Great job!


----------

